# All in One Printers [Looking for less than Rs.4000]



## Charley (Nov 27, 2010)

I want to buy All in One Printers [Less than Rs.4000] in Bangalore. I think shops at SP road have good prices. 

But I want to know more from members here about the  :- 

1. best brands with model no.s to inquire before I make a purchase 

2. Whether refilled catridges can be used or only orginal ones

3. Any other points ?


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2010)

well, if you'll go for HP, then you can't use refilled cartridges. About others, I don't have much idea.


----------



## Charley (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the reply 

1. Why cant refilled catrdiges be used ? 

2. Are hp original catridges cheap ?

3. Do they put new ink catridges at the time of purchase ?


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2010)

You could try going through the discussion on this thread. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/everythin...ket-using-refilling-compatible-cartidges.html


----------

